# Finback wishes you Happy New Year!



## Finback (Jan 1, 2009)

Greetings from 19 deg north. This is my first post...brand new to SailNet. "My" name, Finback, is also the name of my boat. She's a Lyman-Morse (Maine) built 51-foot Ted Hood "whale-bottom" centerboarder with about 65,000 on the clock. Big and heavy, she still has dozens of 200-plus-mile days in her log...she rarely exceeds 9.5 but seldom drops below 7 in tradewind conditions. I'm fairly experienced, though the more I do the more I want to know, and there is an inexhaustible supply of adventure out there. Sailors are my favorite people, and I look forward to discussing lots of good sailorly stuff with this salty bunch. Happy New Year...may '09 bring us all closer to, as Nat Philbrick says, "The Heart of the Sea"


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Finback. Where in the DR do you keep her in the winter?


----------



## Finback (Jan 1, 2009)

Hello, camaraderie. Finback is in Maine at the moment, laid up for the winter at Lyman-Morse. I don't actually keep her here in the DR (not a particularly boat-friendly place) in winter but at Penns Landing marina just 5 minutes from the Beef Isl. airport, Tortola. Easy flight from here and a much better place to keep her. And....where is Camaraderie? She looks like a beauty. What is she?


----------

